# audio driver set up? no sound,



## b.mulqueen (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got my work computer back from the shop. there are a couple drivers loaded for audio. i have just stock audio codecs, legacy audio drivers,realtek high definition audio. 

the driver that was intially set up was the realtek ones. Problem was you need speakers or headphones. 

i am trying to switch which driver the audio uses so i can use my stock tower speaker.

i went controlpanel>soundaudiodevices>audiocodecs.

where it say device usage is greyed out. so i cant select.

just wonder how to pick this to use it for my audio


i am also using winxp


----------



## b.mulqueen (Sep 8, 2008)

nobody?

Is this worded confusing or improperly. Or is this in the wrong forum.

Please this is a pressing issue as i cant listen to stern at work?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi there,

It sounds like your drivers are not correct if it is greyed out like that, my advice would be to start from scratch because you have so many sound drivers installed.

Uninstall all of those sound drivers and once that is done go into device manager (right click my computer > properties > hardware tab > device manager), once in there find the soundcard (multimedia audio controller or similar - should have the yellow question/exclamation mark next to it as no driver installed), right click it and click update driver, it should connect to windows database and download the correct one, if you dont get any success with that, let me know and we'll try to find the right driver


----------



## b.mulqueen (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the problems associated with this is in device manager when i right click the audio driver it does not give me an uninstall option. Any way i can manually delete these. and start from scratch


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

By stock tower speaker do you mean the motherboard speaker?


----------



## b.mulqueen (Sep 8, 2008)

yes i guess i mean motherboard speaker(not an external speaker). 


after doing some googling. it might be a soundcard not a driver issue. but the issues vary with it, and i have not been able to find a clear solution for this.

it is realtek hd sound card(i belive.)

there is an audio manager with the realtek. when i am in the manager screen i can pick front or back panel speaker jacks(nothing for on board)i can also choose 2 channel speakers or headphone(nothing for on board)

if i plug headphones in i get sound.


i had the same issue a few months ago.i did somthing last time(before the computer was serviced. but cant rember. i think it had somthing to do with disabling somthing, or removing a program or somthing.).where the onboard speaker was functional. 

i would like to use the onboard speaker. so any help would be greatly appriecated.
sorry if this in the wrong forum


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you checked if the onboard speaker switched on, should be the option in BIOS.


----------

